# The real world.



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

The real world.



> This was sent to me by a friend recently. She is a bright young Medical Doctor today. It isn't meant to cast aspersions on anyone, it is simply a fact of life. I hope it is read and taken in that light.
> 
> What I Learned in the Peace Corps in Africa: Trump Is Right!
> By Karin? January 17, 2018
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------

